# Do you wet tape or dry tape your inside corners?



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Just curious which way others are doing their inside corners. I'm newer to the big boy toys but in the last year I have tried both ways. Using a compound tube and flusher to dry tape and also using a banjo to wet tape. I think I like the compound tube better, seems to be a little less messy and I think quicker since I can run a few corners with the tube and then flusher and then place the tape and flush it. Been using FF both ways. So what is your inside corner routine?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Dry tape and compound tube.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not a full time drywaller but I roll the mud in the corners with a lambswool roller. Then apply tape. 

All other seams I use banjo.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just use my knife and fill the corner set tape and pull. Don't need no stinkin' technology.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I just use my knife and fill the corner set tape and pull. Don't need no stinkin' technology.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I did that also up until this year when I decided to make some upgrades. Worked alright but when you have a bunch of corners spreading mud can take some time. The compound tube and flusher are a great investment. And best part is not only is it quicker but it helps with quality.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

I like using the banjo for everything, even corners. Then I roll them and hit em with the flusher. I don't tape or hang a lot, just remodels. Usually 50 sheets or less.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats a compound tube?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Never knew it existed....


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Much quicker with a tube or banjo...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

mstrat said:


> Much quicker with a tube or banjo...


Probably, but the places I mostly work...in furnished homes, along with the learning curve...all I see for myself is one hell of a mess.:laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How long to really get the hang of one of those tubes? Seems like it would be tricky to plunge and glide just right. :chef:


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, I fully agree on that! Just depends on your situation though, if it's a new construction or an addition...or a large remodel though, I'd see nothing but an advantage to using it. Small jobs? Not so much, the clean-up time one it alone would negate any advantages! 



Robie said:


> Probably, but the places I mostly work...in furnished homes, along with the learning curve...all I see for myself is one hell of a mess.:laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

If you can get the hang of it I can see the time savings. I can also see a mess.
I have to remember to replace my lambs wool roller and I never knew you can replace the wool heads either. Inside corners are the only part I dread taping.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like you still have to hit the corner with a knife? Unless you put the perfect amount on and the flusher gets it. I also see sanding. I am not bragging but I do not have to sand much. Just some outside corners and odd small areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

The tube didn't take much to get the hang of. After a few corners you learn how much mud to put on and that is the main thing. The flushers work good and if I get too much mud on the corner I do have to make a pass with my knife. But, the tube puts the mud on quick. The flushers spreads it quick and most importantly it allows you to do both sides of the corner at once. If there is extra mud the flusher pushes it to the outside edges. Then you just take your 6 and run it up the edges to scoop off the extra mud and feather it. If needed run the flusher one more time and it's good. As for sanding if done right there isn't much sanding at all. 

I was never a great finisher and I dreaded the finishing stage if we couldn't sub it out. But with the right tools it's quick and easy. 

I'm ordering a 4" straight applicator head for my tube and going to try that on butts and flats instead of my banjo. I think it will be much cleaner and can put the mud on the wall and put the tape on. Instead of dealing with tape covered in mud coming out the banjo. 

I'm probably 1500 dollars into auto tools now and they have easily paid for themselves in the first couple jobs. And I'll keep adding to them as more jobs come along. Next will be an 8" flat box and handle and a nail spotter. 

Yes clean up takes a little longer then a knife or two and a pan. But not much longer. My banjo probably takes the longest to clean and if the flat applicator on compound tube ends up working good and I stop using my banjo clean up wont be bad at all. Even on small one room jobs it will be worth it to get the this out. 

Another thing for me is I have carpel tunnel or arthritis or something and when I hold a knife or paint brush all day my arms cramp up and get all tingly. So the auto tools pretty much eliminate that.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

May i recomend, WWW.AMESTOOLS.COM we had a store close here but it closed about 8 years ago, thanks to economy

Great place for all things drywall, they have a tool rental program for bazooka style tubes, they will ship rental tools, their Tape tech line of tools are great ez fill no mess, mud and tape in one pass.

The store held classes in the rear on how to use the tools, inside corners, outside corners, field seams quick and clean no mess, as i say the store closed before i could rent some tools, i have looked to buy but never have seen any used for sale, if i was in the drywall buiss i would buy new in aheart beat.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I use the Better Than Ever;

Super Taper, tubes, flushers, and applicators. The Red Diamond Series is what I use. Bought their demo tools at various shows to build my set. 

https://www.btetools.com

Tom


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

I rarely have more than 20-30 boards of new work, but if I am doing a larger job, I will have my son and his helper come over and run taping tools. It saves me considerable time this way.


----------



## shackattack (Feb 17, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> I use the Better Than Ever;
> 
> Super Taper, tubes, flushers, and applicators. The Red Diamond Series is what I use. Bought their demo tools at various shows to build my set.
> 
> ...


how does thats uper taper work ?is there a video ?


----------

